# Riverside strainer Lake Fk Gunny



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Update regarding the fence in The Box section: it is gone. 

Huge amounts of wood, but as of Saturday (6/8/11) nothing river wide. One spot towards the end where a low hanging tree has the potential to make a river wide issue soon.


----------

